# Suggestions for getting a new media player



## legenderycity (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place but to me it's the most relevant to post this here. Moderators, feel free to move this thread if this is out of topic.

I'm going to buy a new media player to replace my Seagate Freeagent Theater+. I'm considering between Apple TV and WD Live. Which one should I get? I heard that after jailbreaking Apple TV can play many movie files but I heard that there is no USB port. Any suggestions on which one should I get?


----------

